# Schwinn LeTour



## robertc (Oct 5, 2012)

A few days ago my girlfriend was walking her normal exercise route when a neighbor (Dixie) stopped her and asks if she thought I would like an old bike. Of course, Regina told her that she was sure I would. I went over to Dixie’s the next afternoon and she said that if I wanted it to get it out of her way. It was setting under her carport where her youngest daughter Tami had left it. Tami who had just turned 40 had finished her first triathlon on the bike.  The bike had belonged to her older brother David. Tami had borrowed it to ride the cycle leg but it was really too big for her. David told his mother he didn’t want it anymore to get rid of it. So it now belongs to me thanks to my girlfriend being in the right place at the right time. I’m really a balloon tire type guy but a free bike is a free bike. The bike is a Schwinn LeTour blue and white in color. The serial number is F800777. I have found this color combination in the 1988 catalog only. It is in great shape and of course rideable. I may just have to hang onto this one and clean it up. It shouldn’t take a whole lot to make it shine.    

Robert


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 20, 2012)

I've got a 1974 Schwinn Le Tour frame I've been thinking about building.


----------



## froze (Oct 22, 2012)

A bike for free?  You can't go wrong with that!  And it looks to be in pretty good shape.  Nice score.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have one with a straight bars and I love to ride it 40 miles. The top bar is too close to the cuggies.


----------

